# Can anyone re-home a Cockapoo pup?



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

So sad, he looks lovely ... 

Says quote: He is 3/4 Cockapoo which was his father and his mother was a small American poodle.

I think they may mean a F1b mix .. but not really sure  so he is all cockapoo but with a cockapoo dad and a cocker mum ...


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

You worried me for a minute there - I thought you'd had a change of heart about Coco! I'm sure someone will give him the loving home he deserves x


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

3boys1pup said:


> God no! I am sure she picked up on me being at the end of my tether a few weeks ago and bucked up her ideas! She's been great since then - less nippy, less tuggy and just 1-3 accidents a day . We all adore her so much, even though she was driving me nuts I couldn't have given up on her. And now..... Oh my god, I just can't believe how much I adore her when I've only had her 5 weeks ! If I'm out I can't wait to get home to her.
> 
> I'd seriously consider another once coco is a little older :tapedshut:
> 
> Xx


That is so lovely to read!
So glad it is going well for you and Coco has won your heart


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh that's so good! I am besotted with Tilly. The first 10 days were the hardest and I had a couple of "what have I done?!" moments, but now I just marvel at everything she does!!

Have you let Coco off her lead yet? I am very nervous about it, but have the perfect enclosed field in mind for when I get the courage to!

My OH is not quite as tolerant of Tilly as I am, I can laugh at the stuff she does, he gets cross. for example yesterday when she was left alone for 3 hours while we were at work, she managed to knock over the 30litre kitchen bin and empty it's rather smelly contents all over the kitchen. She even made a nice collection of her favorite bin items in her bed!

I understand that technically its my fault, as I left her. James doesn't see the funny side..... Maybe the fact that he arrived home to it first and did most of the cleaning up has something to do with it!

Gone totally off topic now, I really hope that little chap finds a new loving home soon


----------

